# DS #3212: 100 Classic Book Collection (Europe)



## JPH (Dec 24, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-4287^^


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 24, 2008)

that's cool but I'm still not gonna frickin read some NON EROTIC FICTION (seriously who reads non erotic fiction ?  Do these people really exist ?)


----------



## hova1 (Dec 24, 2008)

i guess english only?


----------



## blackjack (Dec 24, 2008)

* Louisa May Alcott - Little Women
* Jane Austen - Emma
* Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
* Jane Austen - Sense and Sensibility
* Harriet Beecher - Stowe Uncle Tom's Cabin
* R.D. Blackmore - Lorna Doone
* Anne Bronte - The Tenant of Wildfell Hall
* Charlotte Bronte - Jane Eyre
* Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
* John Bunyan - The Pilgrim's Progress
* Frances Burnett - Little Lord Fauntleroy
* Frances Burnett - The Secret Garden
* Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
* Wilkie Collins - The Woman in White
* Carlo Collodi - The Adventures of Pinocchio
* Arthur Conan Doyle - The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes
* Arthur Conan Doyle - The Casebook of Sherlock Holmes
* Joseph Conrad - Lord Jim
* Susan Coolidge - What Katy Did
* James Fenimore - Cooper Last of the Mohicans
* Daniel Defoe - Robinson Crusoe
* Charles Dickens - A Christmas Carol
* Charles Dickens - David Copperfield
* Charles Dickens - Great Expectations
* Charles Dickens - Martin Chuzzlewit
* Charles Dickens - Nicholas Nickleby
* Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
* Charles Dickens - The Pickwick Papers
* Alexandre Dumas - The Three Musketeers
* George Eliot - Adam Bede
* Henry Rider Haggard - King Solomon's Mines
* Thomas Hardy - Far From The Madding Crowd
* Thomas Hardy - The Mayor of Casterbridge
* Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
* Victor Hugo - The Hunchback of Notre Dame
* Victor Hugo - Les Miserables
* Washington Irving - The Sketch Book of Geoffrey Crayon
* Charles Kingsley - Westward Ho!
* D.H. Lawrence - Sons And Lovers
* Gaston Leroux - The Phantom of the Opera
* Jack London - The Call of the Wild
* Jack London - White Fang
* Herman Melville - Moby Dick
* Edgar Allen Poe - Tales of Mystery and Imagination
* Sir Walter Scott - Ivanhoe
* Sir Walter Scott - Rob Roy
* Sir Walter Scott - Waverley
* Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
* William Shakespeare - The Comedy of Errors
* William Shakespeare - Hamlet
* William Shakespeare - King Lear
* William Shakespeare - Macbeth
* William Shakespeare - A Midsummer-Night's Dream
* William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
* William Shakespeare - Romeo and Juliet
* William Shakespeare - Titus Andronicus
* William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
* Robert Louis Stevenson - The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde
* Mark Twain - Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
* Mark Twain - Adventures of Tom Sawyer
* Jules Verne - Round the World in Eighty Days
* Jules Verne - 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
* Oscar Wilde - The Importance of Being Earnest


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Dec 24, 2008)

it's wifi enabled? 
in what way?


----------



## SylvWolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Awesome collection of books, but I already either have the actual books or ebooks for a great deal of them. I'll pass, but still a great idea.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Dec 24, 2008)

You're better off just using DS Libris or DS Reader.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 24, 2008)

Blue Zoidberg said:
			
		

> it's wifi enabled?
> in what way?


Probably to download even more books.


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 24, 2008)

I find it interesting how MoonBooks shut down on the same day this was first announced.


----------



## impur1ty (Dec 24, 2008)

There are 10 additional book available to download via wifi. 

Any chance this could eventually be hacked to allow custom books?


----------



## Maktub (Dec 24, 2008)

Dude, that's amazing. Really useful for people like me in English studies at uni. Anyway I've read lots of them but may be useful to use for reference. Lots easier to carry around than an anthology. Now the Norton Anth. for DS would make me sooo happy..


----------



## NatsuMatto (Dec 24, 2008)

wifi allows people to rank books (so you can see which books other people rank the highest), and you're also supposed to be able to download 10 additional books.

I think this is a nice little collection. The interface is solid, the selection is pretty good for what it is (heavy emphasis on 18th-19th century English lit), and I think the background sounds are sort of amusing-- who wants to pretend they're in an airport while they read? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yes, some of the freeware options are similar, but this is definitely more polished than any of the readers I've seen so far.  The only down-side, of course, is that you're stuck with the books they give you.


----------



## Rod (Dec 24, 2008)

Working just right on R4. Coincidentally, I have a bus trip tomorrow in the morning... but I get *really* motion sickened if I play/read during bus trips, so that won't work out for me. =/
Wish I could read my just-bought Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy in the trip as well...

Nice software.


(PS: Any chance this could be hacked in order to add another public domain books in it?)


----------



## Nocturno (Dec 24, 2008)

how does it look on ds screen?


----------



## jaxxster (Dec 24, 2008)

wonder if its voice narrated?


----------



## NatsuMatto (Dec 24, 2008)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> wonder if its voice narrated?



wonder no longer-- it's not.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Dec 24, 2008)

Holy shit, this is out already?  I had only seen it announced not but a week or two ago!


----------



## pieman202 (Dec 24, 2008)

yes! early dump ^^ i've been waiting for this


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 24, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Holy shit, this is out already? I had only seen it announced not but a week or two ago! ohmy.gif


How long do you honestly think it takes to make an E-Book reader for Nintendo

Probably 6 months max.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 24, 2008)

The list on the first page is incomplete, unless they shorted us some books. According to a GFAQs post:

* Louisa May Alcott - Little Women
* Jane Austen - Emma
* Jane Austen - Mansfield Park
* Jane Austen - Persuasion
* Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
* Jane Austen - Sense and Sensibility
* Harriet Beecher Stowe - Uncle Tom's Cabin
* R.D. Blackmore - Lorna Doone
* Anne Bronte - The Tenant of Wildfell Hall
* Charlotte Bronte - Jane Eyre
* Charlotte Bronte - The Professor
* Charlotte Bronte - Shirley
* Charlotte Bronte - Villette
* Emily Bronte - Wuthering Heights
* John Bunyan - The Pilgrim's Progress
* Frances Burnett - Little Lord Fauntleroy
* Frances Burnett - The Secret Garden
* Lewis Carroll - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
* Lewis Carroll - Through the Looking-Glass
* Wilkie Collins - The Moonstone
* Wilkie Collins - The Woman in White
* Carlo Collodi - The Adventures of Pinocchio
* Arthur Conan Doyle - The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes
* Arthur Conan Doyle - The Casebook of Sherlock Holmes
* Joseph Conrad - Lord Jim
* Susan Coolidge - What Katy Did
* James Fenimore Cooper - Last of the Mohicans
* Daniel Defoe - Robinson Crusoe
* Charles Dickens - Barnaby Rudge
* Charles Dickens - Bleak House
* Charles Dickens - A Christmas Carol
* Charles Dickens - David Copperfield
* Charles Dickens - Dombey and Son
* Charles Dickens - Great Expectations
* Charles Dickens - Hard Times
* Charles Dickens - Martin Chuzzlewit
* Charles Dickens - Nicholas Nickleby
* Charles Dickens - The Old Curiosity Shop
* Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
* Charles Dickens - The Pickwick Papers
* Charles Dickens - A Tale of Two Cities
* Alexandre Dumas - The Count of Monte Cristo
* Alexandre Dumas - The Three Musketeers
* George Eliot - Adam Bede
* George Eliot - Middlemarch
* George Eliot - The Mill on the Floss
* Henry Rider Haggard - King Solomon's Mines
* Thomas Hardy - Far From The Madding Crowd
* Thomas Hardy - The Mayor of Casterbridge
* Thomas Hardy - Tess of The D'Urbervilles
* Thomas Hardy - Under the Greenwood Tree
* Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
* Victor Hugo - The Hunchback of Notre Dame
* Victor Hugo - Les Miserables
* Washington Irving - The Sketch Book of Geoffrey Crayon
* Charles Kingsley - Westward Ho!
* D.H. Lawrence - Sons And Lovers
* Gaston Leroux - The Phantom of the Opera
* Jack London - The Call of the Wild
* Jack London - White Fang
* Herman Melville - Moby Dick
* Edgar Allen Poe - Tales of Mystery and Imagination
* Sir Walter Scott - Ivanhoe
* Sir Walter Scott - Rob Roy
* Sir Walter Scott - Waverley
* Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
* William Shakespeare - All's Well That Ends Well
* William Shakespeare - Antony and Cleopatra
* William Shakespeare - As You Like It
* William Shakespeare - The Comedy of Errors
* William Shakespeare - Hamlet
* William Shakespeare - Julius Caesar
* William Shakespeare - King Henry the Fifth
* William Shakespeare - King Lear
* William Shakespeare - King Richard the Third
* William Shakespeare - Love's Labour's Lost
* William Shakespeare - Macbeth
* William Shakespeare - The Merchant of Venice
* William Shakespeare - A Midsummer-Night's Dream
* William Shakespeare - Much Ado About Nothing
* William Shakespeare - Othello, the Moor of Venice
* William Shakespeare - Romeo and Juliet
* William Shakespeare - The Taming of the Shrew
* William Shakespeare - The Tempest
* William Shakespeare - Timon of Athens
* William Shakespeare - Titus Andronicus
* William Shakespeare - Twelfth Night
* William Shakespeare - The Winter's Tale
* Robert Louis Stevenson - Kidnapped
* Robert Louis Stevenson - The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde
* Robert Louis Stevenson - Treasure Island
* Jonathan Swift - Gulliver's Travels
* William Thackeray - Vanity Fair
* Anthony Trollope - Barchester Towers
* Mark Twain - Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
* Mark Twain - Adventures of Tom Sawyer
* Jules Verne - Around the World in Eighty Days
* Jules Verne - 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
* Oscar Wilde - The Importance of Being Earnest
* Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray


----------



## reimu (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, this looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love the collection *huge Austen/Shakespeare/classic lit fan*


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 24, 2008)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> The list on the first page is incomplete, unless they shorted us some books. According to a GFAQs post:
> 
> * Louisa May Alcott - Little Women
> * Jane Austen - Emma
> ...



Wow one of my ISU books is in here!! Amazing! I'm so getting this.


----------



## Just Joe (Dec 24, 2008)

The only books on that list that I interested in, I've already read. Suppose it's great to have 110 books with you on holiday, but I still prefer the good old ink and bound paper type myself. I don't need that many books, I just plan my reading and take the books I want.


----------



## Vague Rant (Dec 24, 2008)

Hell yes: Mark Twain, *the best American ever*.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Dec 24, 2008)

Aw.. only if there was Frankenstein.


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 24, 2008)

I suppose you could just get DS Reader and a whole bunch of Project Gutenberg books


----------



## al3000 (Dec 24, 2008)

111 books


----------



## dipper145 (Dec 24, 2008)

I want to read a ton of these books. Jane Austen's best books I definately want to read them all, some of the Charles Dickens ones, Jack London, Lewis Carol, Shakespears, Jules Verne, and Mark Twain. So many good books. A little dissapointing it doesn't have some of the books I consider classics aswell, but I guess you can only have so many!

Unfortunately, just thinking about reading a whole book on a ds is giving me massive headaches and really bad eyestrain. It just seems like such a bad idea since I already spend enough time staring at the computer, my eyesight would just get worse and worse if I read the books I read at night on the DS.

Also I just ordered 16 books of amazon for 50$. I prefer owning the books. And with doverthrift editions that are like 2.50$/book its worth it, at least to me. There's just something about owning the acualy copy of the book that makes it so much better when reading.

I hope this gets people into reading though, as its great.

Acually I just finished reading the strange case of dr.jeckyl and mr.hyde yesterday, acually I read it all in a day. Its only like 54 pages. Awsome books though. And I'm currently reading Jane Austen's Persuasion (the last book she wrote before she died).

I would recommend certain books on this for people to read, but you really can't go wrong, they are all pretty great. After all, thats why they are called classics. There are at least 50 books on this list that are on my: Classic books I want to read list.

Also, It's (almost) Christmas Eve! Download this and read Charle's Dickens - A Christmas Carol!. I'm going to be reading it tonight, and on my break at lunch tomorrow, sure it may be a bit cheesy, but what better novel to read on christmas??

(I think I've gone on long enough, sorry. I just like books.)


----------



## YumYumSauce (Dec 24, 2008)

* Oscar Wilde - The Importance of Being Earnest
* Oscar Wilde - The Picture of Dorian Gray


DOWNLOADED!!
Whodathunk I would be so excited about reading


----------



## Cermage (Dec 24, 2008)

someone get custom books going on this. then ill be interested. the interface seems nice, more polished than dsreader or dslibris. and it has sounds! i wouldnt mind reading and pretending to be in an airport xD


----------



## gillman (Dec 24, 2008)

did some poking around with DSLazy.  All the books seem neatly placed in .bin files labeled from 0-111, it seems like it would be easy for someone with experience to make a hack out of this, but I really have no idea how it would be done.


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 24, 2008)

Would be cool if we we could add any .txt file to this, as it seems like the best E-book reader on DS


----------



## Law (Dec 24, 2008)

What? No Bram Stoker's Dracula?

Are you shitting me?


----------



## paultoompas (Dec 24, 2008)

Secret Garden


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 24, 2008)

I was hopping for Frankenstein in this since I had to read that next semester and it wouldn't hurt to get a leg up.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Dec 24, 2008)

dipper145 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, just thinking about reading a whole book on a ds is giving me massive headaches and really bad eyestrain. It just seems like such a bad idea since I already spend enough time staring at the computer, my eyesight would just get worse and worse if I read the books I read at night on the DS.



Can't speak for you, but I've been reading ebooks for years and have no problem... I started on my palm device, then my pocketpc, and now I use mobipocket reader on my blackberry curve.  Never had any issues with eyestrain or anything else.

I like real books, but there's something to be said the ultra-convenience of having a bunch of books at your fingertips.

I wish this DS collection wasn't so dominated by Shakespeare, Dickens, and the Bronte family, though.

the program also includes a really weird "quiz" that is supposed to tell you which book you should read.  I've tried it twice, and I gotta say I am completely baffled how those few questions lead this program to recommend the books that it does.


----------



## Maktub (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll take a look at that quiz and try to find out why those questions...

If only someone could convert ebooks to read them on this program..!!!

*Posts merged*



			
				Nocturno said:
			
		

> from all the reviews I decided to buy acekard 2..


what?


----------



## NatsuMatto (Dec 24, 2008)

Just discovered a problem-- I went online and downloaded the additional 10 books they offered, but each time I try and return to read, the program locks up. When I restart, it tells me the download data is corrupt, and it deletes two of the files.  When I attempt to go back online and download the two books again, it does the exact same thing.  

I'm going to try it with an untrimmed ROM and see if it makes a difference.

EDIT: Still does it with an untrimmed ROM... the books it keeps deleting are Turn of the Screw and Waterbabies. Not sure if this is the same for everyone.

Is this happening because the 512KB standard save size on the CycloDS is too small?


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 24, 2008)

I "like" shakespeare 0_o theres a lot of his books eh.


----------



## Lord Toon (Dec 24, 2008)

NatsuMatto said:
			
		

> Just discovered a problem-- I went online and downloaded the additional 10 books they offered, but each time I try and return to read, the program locks up. When I restart, it tells me the download data is corrupt, and it deletes two of the files.  When I attempt to go back online and download the two books again, it does the exact same thing.
> 
> I'm going to try it with an untrimmed ROM and see if it makes a difference.
> 
> ...


I'm using an EDGE card and it does the same thing as well...Wonder what gives?//


----------



## Orusaka (Dec 24, 2008)

This wasn't too impressive for me. It works, I guess, but the resolution of the DS screen doesn't really make it fit for reading. Moreover, the lack of options in the software isn't helping. It's straining on the eyes, to read black text on white backgrounds. Most people making this kind of software realize that, and let you change the colours, but here there is no go.

Could be good if you're in the market for some e-books and you only have a DS. This doesn't come remotely close to Bookr on the psp, though.


----------



## jesterscourt (Dec 24, 2008)

This would have massive support if it did the following:

Had variable text like the News Viewer in the News Channel on the Wii (scalable text?)

Would allow for personal material to be uploaded.  I'm thinking that having a H.P. Lovecraft Collection would be amazing on the DS.  He's out of copyright as well, as so far as I understand it.

I wonder if intrepid individuals will tear this one apart a bit to see if we can make the library larger, with the small size of text files and the massive capacity of SDHC cards, one could literally carry a library with them.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 24, 2008)

any screenchots fo this? lol
i was wondering, what happen if you unpacked the .nds? will lots of .txts come out?


----------



## linkje (Dec 24, 2008)

no if you unpack the game with dslazy you will get a data folder witch has a book folder witch has 111 bin files with the books if someone cought get something to make a txt file into a bin then maybe it will work


----------



## jesterscourt (Dec 24, 2008)

Isn't a bin just a container format?  I wish I had more skills in this department, it seems very feasible to add to the collection or even replace it with other work


----------



## Shelleeson (Dec 24, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> I suppose you could just get DS Reader and a whole bunch of Project Gutenberg books


i was wondering when someone would say that


----------



## Gimmy (Dec 24, 2008)

WOW great idea!!!
never tried to read a book on handle console, hope it will work out for me, there are some very interesting books there...


----------



## youxi (Dec 25, 2008)

been reading GBAtemp for a while, just decided to register and post for this Topic... I am amazed that with all the warnings that people still ask for roms...

anyhow, I unpacked the rom and had a look at the files, decided to open the smallest one, which is The Comedy of Errors by Shakespeare, and well it's very interesting. opening it in notepad you can read the title, but the rest of the file is complete nonsense. So the key question here is what kind of format are they rolling with.

I suspect it may be some kind of compressed format because I downloaded the text of The Comedy of Errors and stuck it in a text file and the file is 88KB, and the .bin from the rom is only 67KB.

I hope someone with more knowledge of these things can make some headway in understanding how to put custom books.


----------



## youxi (Dec 25, 2008)

haha, in proper 19th century romantic novelist fashion, the biggest book is Les Miserables by Victor Hugo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heh, I think I'll read it again... it'll be easier to carry around the DS than that massive tome... I think Victor Hugo needed an editor, just like really popular authors nowadays need editors to keep their books shorter (like JK Rowling, or Stephen King..) 

anyhow, I'm gonna go load this up on my DS and see how it is as a book reader.


----------



## youxi (Dec 25, 2008)

NatsuMatto said:
			
		

> Just discovered a problem-- I went online and downloaded the additional 10 books they offered, but each time I try and return to read, the program locks up. When I restart, it tells me the download data is corrupt, and it deletes two of the files.  When I attempt to go back online and download the two books again, it does the exact same thing.
> 
> I'm going to try it with an untrimmed ROM and see if it makes a difference.
> 
> ...


well i noticed that at first it says you have a more than 900KB free to download books, so that's a pretty clear evidence that it's got a 1MB save. I suspect that you can avoid the problem by only downloading some books and then deleting them when you're finished reading, or use a 1MB save from something else. I have no idea  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





anyhow i like the presentation cuz it's pretty slick to see the pages turn. but I gotta be honest the font is too big, and I kinda don't like the book view cuz you get 4 words per line. I've read all 7 Harry Potter books on my DS in DSOrganize so I am not against reading on the DS... but I'm not sure how well this works for reading. I mean Les Mis is 11,000 pages with the small font and nearly 18,000 with the big font


----------



## IzzehO (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow interesting list. Have to disagree with the addition of all the Shakespeare 'books' though - seriously can't understand reading plays. Rest of the titles I have already read, including that hunk of Les Mis everyone is on about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really surprised there isn't C.S. Lewis on there: I thought all his books were public domain? I finished reading Great Expectations about 2 hours ago, incidentally how bad was that movie?!!?!?!?!?! Bleh ruined a classic...

Meh peace out people and remember, there is a lot to be learnt from books.


----------



## tokyotenshi (Dec 25, 2008)

I absolutely love this. I didn't like using the homebrew app to read books on DS, but this one changed my mind. It has some of my all time fave books including A Christmas Carol and The Count of Monte Cristo along with many others.. I rather have 100 of ebooks in my DS than have 100 printed books collecting dust in my bookshelf. Plus, I"m not gonna bring all my fave books when I go on holiday or waiting for the bus etc Using just one DS to read the books is much more easier and convenient.

Plus I really like the idea of background music and effect. The sound of water or chirping birds or beach or even crackling fireplace gives some sort of relaxing mood to read books. 

I wish it has horror-themed books though like Dracula or Frankenstein. Lol, now my mom won't have any reason to yell at me when I'm using the DS. "No mom, I'm not playing game, I"m reading classic English literature!"


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 25, 2008)

Do you actually read books in this?


----------



## hova1 (Dec 26, 2008)

i'm reading alice in wonderland on this and i am currently at chapter 3. i think this will stay in my flashcart for some time.


----------



## Ruri (Dec 26, 2008)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> Do you actually read books in this?Yes.  It's very well done, with a nice 'tactile' feel to it.
> 
> QUOTE(jesterscourt @ Dec 24 2008, 02:05 PM) Isn't a bin just a container format?  I wish I had more skills in this department, it seems very feasible to add to the collection or even replace it with other work


.bin is just short for "binary"; it's used by a huge number of things, and means next to nothing as an extension on its own.

Maybe someone could figure out the format used to store books, but it'd probably be easier and more efficient to just use DS Reader or code another good ebook-reader yourself...


----------



## svnelvn (Dec 26, 2008)

i wonder how many hours the ds battery can last running this app
since it doesn't use up a lot of processing power


----------



## rest0re (Dec 26, 2008)

100 classic books = books that don't have copyright anymore


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 26, 2008)

Ruri said:
			
		

> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow I think i might get this on my FC it seems like a good idea if you are studying a book at school.


----------



## fishsticks (Dec 26, 2008)

i like this.. some copies of the classics i have are so old, it's nice to have an ebook version of them concised into one.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Dec 27, 2008)

can anyone hack up a 1MB save file for this game?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 27, 2008)

fishsticks said:
			
		

> i like this.. some copies of the classics i have are so old, it's nice to have an ebook version of them concised into one.



I wanted this, but after i tried it out it felt very unprofessional..,


----------



## Porkdish (Dec 28, 2008)

The swishy effects that _are_ there, only highlight the fundamentals that are missing.  No lamp control. No background/text inversion. Font choices are a complete joke.  Choosing between ridiculously big and absurdly big is no choice at all.

This is not the application to make the DS a viable ebook reader and its gimmickery and lack of features only highlights the creators poor understanding of its potential target audience.

This seems aimed squarely at Parents/Grandparents (crinkley's in general) who stupidly think to expose junior to classic literature by slipping it in their game console.  It doesn't work for peas in mash potatoes...


----------



## George290506 (Dec 29, 2008)

NatsuMatto said:
			
		

> Just discovered a problem-- I went online and downloaded the additional 10 books they offered, but each time I try and return to read, the program locks up. When I restart, it tells me the download data is corrupt, and it deletes two of the files.  When I attempt to go back online and download the two books again, it does the exact same thing.
> 
> I'm going to try it with an untrimmed ROM and see if it makes a difference.
> 
> ...



*SUPERCARD SLOT-2 CAN HANDLE 2 MB SAVES!*


*I believe if it would eventually get hacked we would use more languages than English. Even mine (Greek).
Downloaded Books are stored in the save of the game and game maybe accepts only 111 Books.
Also, I think the problem is in the enconding of the text. If this found, the application could be easily used for any text book!*


----------



## Pedobear (Dec 30, 2008)

:l
So uh, who wants to battle. Friend Code 5555-555FUCK IT NEVAMIND.


----------



## Antihero2007 (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't imagine it's very pleasent reading a book on a DS screen, not to mention you loose that great feel of the pages and the sense of progression as the pages fly past.


----------

